# What is "Thanks?"



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2011)

I just gave you thanks using the new system.  What do you see?


----------



## vitauta (Oct 25, 2011)

can we use these "thanks" willy-nilly, as many times as we wish?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't know.  Just keep using it until you can't.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh geez... how did I miss that, lol.

On other forums it magically appears within the text box when your mouse passes over it. And actually says "Like".


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen the like button elsewhere too.  

But is the Thanks I gave you showing up in User CP or somewhere?

No info on how this works yet.


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2011)

I hit you Andy, did you see it?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, it shows up just like karma.  I now have one point.  Not sure how this differs from karma except I lost over 12 million points.


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2011)

I had somewhere around that much too. I miss the comments more though.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I just gave you thanks using the new system. What do you see?


 
What the heck is "thanks?" and who thought that was better than Karma?  also, why did all the Karma we've accrued just disappear like so much dust?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> What the heck is "thanks?" and who thought that was better than Karma?  also, why did all the Karma we've accrued just disappear like so much dust?




You're asking the wrong person.  I would like to hear the answers as well.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2011)

guess I should start a thread, huh?


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2011)

*What the Heck is "Thanks?"*

What the heck is "thanks?" and who thought that was better than Karma? also, why did all the Karma we've accrued just disappear like so much dust?


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> guess I should start a thread, huh?



Look here.


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> What the heck is "thanks?" and who thought that was better than Karma? also, why did all the Karma we've accrued just disappear like so much dust?



Look here


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, Alix, but that doesn't really explain anything -- to me, anyway. 


> This feature will replace the older "Reputation" feature. The Thanks feature is a more positive and visible system for members to express their appreciation for your contributions. You will be able to view the comments in your User CP and, if you like receive a PM when you receive a Thanks.


 
As far as I recall, the "Reputation" feature did all that, and it was fun.  Why fix something that wasn't broken?


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for trying, Alix!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Yeah, I've seen the like button elsewhere too.
> 
> But is the Thanks I gave you showing up in User CP or somewhere?
> 
> No info on how this works yet.


 
No, no notification or anything.
Other forums I am on it shows up as a notification. Kind of a pain in the butt, because you need to click through them all to end the notification.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 25, 2011)

It seems everything is going "FaceBook".  I don't "Like" Facebook.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2011)

There's no "Thanks" on Facebook!


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there still no notification for it? You just may happen to check your cp and notice that someone "thanked" you about a month ago?? LOL


----------



## vitauta (Oct 25, 2011)

notification would be a nice feature, but there were no notifications with the karma system either.  i think i had something like a million karma points and some nice (but dated) comments before i learned to check my cp....


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2011)

Hahahaha! Andy, did you know you started this thread?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2011)

News to me.  I must have done it in my sleep.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 25, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> What the heck is "thanks?" and who thought that was better than Karma?  also, why did all the Karma we've accrued just disappear like so much dust?



I think it all started with this thread. :duckingandrunningforcover:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/the-liked-post-button-addon-75098.html


----------



## msmofet (Oct 25, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> What the heck is "thanks?" and who thought that was better than Karma? also, why did all the Karma we've accrued just disappear like so much dust?


This post below explains it.


FrankZ said:


> In response to several member requests, Discuss Cooking will be getting a new feature to let other members know you appreciate their posts. This should happen this week.
> 
> We will be adding a feature for Thanks. There will be a button in the post, next to Quote that says Thanks. *When you click this button you can say thank you to another member for the post and leave your own personal comment.*
> 
> This feature will replace the older "Reputation" feature. The Thanks feature is a more positive and visible system for members to express their appreciation for your contributions. You will be able to view the comments in your User CP and, if you like receive a PM when you receive a Thanks.


Almost the same as the rep button but now you can acknowledge a *POST* and *NOT* just the person. I kind of like this "Thanks" button better in a way.


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Almost the same as the rep button but now you can acknowledge a *POST* and *NOT* just the person. I kind of like this "Thanks" button better in a way.



msmofet, there is no difference between the old rep system and this new thanks system that I can see. You could always acknowledge a particular post, that's how it worked. The only difference with this new system is that the points are different. There is the potential for this to be different, but so far...its the same deal, you just hit a different button.


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2011)

The old way you ackowledged a post too though. The only difference I see between the two is that the old was had a different scoring method which took into account how much karma the person giving you karma already had. The new way is just one point per "thanks".


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2011)

You beat me to it Alix LOL.


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2011)

GB said:


> You beat me to it Alix LOL.



Great minds...but my fingers were faster this time grasshopper.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2011)

vitauta said:


> notification would be a nice feature, but there were no notifications with the karma system either. i think i had something like a million karma points and some nice (but dated) comments before i learned to check my cp....


 
The karma was listed below your subscribed threads.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 25, 2011)

OK I must have it wrong then.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 25, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> There's no "Thanks" on Facebook!



You're right, they have "Like"  I thought that was what this was going to be.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 25, 2011)

i think i goofed with several of my early attempts to "thank" people today.  i only recently became aware of the little sendoff message that gets clicked at the end....if you didn't get a "thanks" from me today, well, maybe you actually did....


----------



## roadfix (Oct 25, 2011)

I thank people often.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 26, 2011)

how do you respond with a comment to a person who has "thanked" you?


----------



## Janet H (Oct 26, 2011)

vitauta said:


> how do you respond with a comment to a person who has "thanked" you?



Since you also receive a PM notification of the thanks - you can respond to that but I'd like to suggest that maybe this is being over-thought (collectively).  Thanks is a nice (positive) way to agree with a post or thank some one for posting.  

Unlike the old reputation system where points became competitive this allows us to focus on the more important aspect - being kind to each other.  Each members comments are valuable and no one's carries more weight than another this way.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 26, 2011)

Janet H said:


> ...Unlike the old reputation system where points became competitive this allows us to focus on the more important aspect - being kind to each other.  Each members comments are valuable and no one's carries more weight than another this way.



I don't remember ever seeing posts form members soliciting karma or boasting about karma totals.  Seems like a non-issue.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I don't remember ever seeing posts form members soliciting karma or boasting about karma totals.  Seems like a non-issue.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2011)

Well I want to see if the notification thing is working. Someone hit me please.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 26, 2011)

Alix said:


> Well I want to see if the notification thing is working. Someone hit me please.


 Done


----------



## GB (Oct 26, 2011)

I argee that is seems like a non issue since we have never had a problem with members being competitive about the points. Also, the point system is still in place anyway, they are just calculated differently. Now it is one point per "thanks" instead of a variable amount. It seems like if there were any problems previously that this change will do nothing to address those problems.


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2011)

It works! Thanks everyone.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 26, 2011)

vitauta said:


> how do you respond with a comment to a person who has "thanked" you?




i mean literally--how do you post a comment at a person's cp site?  and omg, are we ever going to be busy clearing room for pms....


----------



## Janet H (Oct 26, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i mean literally--how do you post a comment at a person's cp site?  and omg, are we ever going to be busy clearing room for pms....



You can disable the PM notices if you like via your profile options.  The comments will still appear on your profile in the same location as the old karma comments did.

To post a message on a members profile, go to their profile and click on the tab for Profile comments.  You can leave a note that way.


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 26, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i mean literally--how do you post a comment at a person's cp site?  and omg, are we ever going to be busy clearing room for pms....



If you wish to leave a profile comment for someone that has thanked you you can go to their profile from the notification and leave it that way.  If you respond to the PM you can send them a private message.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 26, 2011)

exactly what i needed to know--thank you janet and frank.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 26, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I don't remember ever seeing posts form members soliciting karma or boasting about karma totals. Seems like a non-issue.


 
It certainly seems some people are trying to accrue thanks though


----------



## pacanis (Oct 26, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i mean literally--how do you post a comment at a person's cp site? and omg, are we ever going to be busy clearing room for pms....


 
"Back in the day"  when we had karma... What I would do is click on the thread that is next to the comment, the same way it is now for thanks, look for that member who sent the karma and send them some back. I found that most folks usually had also said something in the thread.
Of course, if they hadn't posted anything and if their profile comments are turned off, then I would just say thanks for the karma in the thread, since I didn't feel it was PM worthy. It could still be done that way now.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 26, 2011)

pacanis said:


> It certainly seems some people are trying to accrue thanks though



yeah, i KNOW....but we won't name names re this shameless soliciting of favors, will we, a**x?


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 26, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> What the heck is "thanks?" and who thought that was better than Karma?  also, why did all the Karma we've accrued just disappear like so much dust?





PattY1 said:


> I think it all started with this thread. :duckingandrunningforcover:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/the-liked-post-button-addon-75098.html



I am going to reply to my own post.

Members- If you have more computer knowledge then most and have a beneficial suggestion submit it to Site Administration. 

Site Administration- If you make the decision to make this change. Start a thread that completely explains the change and the benefits. That would sure save a lot of confusion and flared tempers. JMHO


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2011)

pacanis said:


> It certainly seems some people are trying to accrue thanks though





vitauta said:


> yeah, i KNOW....but we won't name names re this shameless soliciting of favors, will we, a**x?



 (I'm up to 14!)


----------



## msmofet (Oct 26, 2011)

Alix said:


> (I'm up to 14!)


 So SEND some back.


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2011)

I AM! all over the place! Oh wait...missed you!


----------



## msmofet (Oct 26, 2011)

Alix said:


> I AM! all over the place! Oh wait...missed you!


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2011)

How many comments did the old rep system let you see? Any idea how many this will let you see?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 28, 2011)

Alix said:


> How many comments did the old rep system let you see? Any idea how many this will let you see?



I think the old system showed ten max.  I'm up to 15 "thanks" all in view.


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2011)

OK everyone hit Andy so he can tell us how many comments stay up.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2011)

i just passed  the century mark.






i'm kidding.

is there any way go get rid of the counter? this is nonsense!!! thanks and quick mesages of such, yes. a tally of it, no.

unless the software won't allow the seperation.


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2011)

The tally isn't important, but I want to know how many comments are going to remain visible. Andy is right, it used to be ten. Its at least 24 now. I suspect 25 is going to be the limit.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree.  The fact that someone takes the time to comment is what I count.  A one-by-one counter makes no difference.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 29, 2011)

You will be able to see the last 30 comments.


----------

